# Speechless



## Christine 101 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi everyone! 
Last night at dancing I really pushed myself to talk to someone. Talking has for the majority of my life been very difficult for me. Thus I find it hard to make any real connections with those outside my immediate family circle (which is often painfully lonely). As I was pushing myself and finding that I was doing quite well other people were beginning to talk to me too!! However, I'll call it an 'elastic band' effect. Something snapped inside of me and when one of the men I had been talking to came over and sat next to me. I got all tense, began to give out closed up body language and for the life of me .. could not say a word. I found this a devastating experience for a whole range of reasons. Number one who is going to want a friend like that? How would he have taken it? He probably thinks I was avoiding him as a person and won't want anything to do with me next week! On another level I wanted to talk to him.. so badly my goal for the hour had been to talk without holding back but I could even feel the fear that caught in my throat. I had been doing so well and it all came crashing down around me. This person is no exception.. he is one in an ocean of examples I could have used. Will I ever be able to show my feelings to these people? How I would love to talk to them but am nervous or whatever? Lost, confused and lonely. Christine


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you happen to like that particular guy? I think most people get more anxious around people they like. Or maybe you're just more anxious around guys in general? I like the fact that you set a goal for yourself, I think you did ok. Try again.


----------

